# hunting birds with a bow



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

I was wondering does anyone hunt birds with a bow.I am not talkin about turkeys.Here in Kansas it is legal to hunt ANY huntable bird with a bow.Pheasant, quail, praire chicken, crow, dove, ducks , geese, and others.I personaly have never hunted with a bow but have seen it in youtube.So how would you hunt them.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I take an occasional grouse (on the ground) with the bow while deer hunting. Shooting on the wing is much easier with a recurve and I haven't been able to shoot one for many years. I used to practic on clay pigeons. Didn't hit a lot but got real close a lot. I'm planning on trying it from the goose blind next season. A Canada at 15 yards makes a good target.


----------

